# Rabies and Distemper @ the same time?



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucy's now 18 months old. I've put off getting her year-shots as long as I can. Since she's a therapy dog, she MUST have her vaccaines and they will not accept titters. 

Can I get both shots distemper and rabies at the same time? Is that too much for her body to handle now that she's older. When we did puppy shots we spaced everything out, two weeks in between each shot.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

NO!!!!!!!! Space them out!!!! Very very important - usually you should space them 2 weeks apart. 

Havanese can have very bad reactions to shots, so it is not only important that you space them out, but also stay at the vets for a bit, after the shot to be sure there is no reaction!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for your response. That's what I thought.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ditto. Never give rabies with any other shot or at the same time as surgery


----------



## Sharonefinkel (Jan 20, 2013)

*Space them out!*

Bosco just got his rabies shot today and that is his final shot. We spaced out his puppy shots by 4 weeks and the vet and my breeder strongly suggested to never over load their system with to many at a time. Another reason too, is that if there was a reaction, you wouldn't know which one caused the problem. Good luck!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Shot done...no reaction. Yea!!! She HATES going to the vet. Poor thing.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

what one did you give? The year shot or the Rabies? Mine are a bit over two and we just got our year shot. Bad Mom I got confused about that one. I have a feeling they didn't even need it. The vet said he feels that by age three they are out of the woods as far as getting parvo or distemper. I had been living at my sisters who has acreage and wildlife so I got the rabies last summer and the year shot about a mo ago.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr. Dodds recommends leaving three to four weeks between any shot and rabies shot. Your vet should know this. It's not the immediate reactions we need to worry about. I'm interested to know which therapy organization doesn't accept titers. ?


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

My puppy got 2 shots at once including the Rabbies shot. He is ok now. Could he have health issues later?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

roxie2519 said:


> My puppy got 2 shots at once including the Rabbies shot. He is ok now. Could he have health issues later?


It's the long term effects that are of concern , even though they can have immediate reactions as well . If they react at any step , they can react worse the next time. The reason to separate the shots is so that you don't tax the dog's system with two shots. and to be able to tell which shot he is reacting to if he does react. He should be OK in the sense that he didn't react immediately.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> It's the long term effects that are of concern , even though they can have immediate reactions as well . If they react at any step , they can react worse the next time. The reason to separate the shots is so that you don't tax the dog's system with two shots. and to be able to tell which shot he is reacting to if he does react. He should be OK in the sense that he didn't react immediately.


Thanks , I appreciate your help.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> Ditto. Never give rabies with any other shot or at the same time as surgery


I know this is an older thread, but Griffin had his neuter yesterday (he'll be 6 months old next week) and the vet recommended doing his rabies shot at the same time. It didn't sound right to me, so I said no. Was wondering if that is enough of a red flag to switch vets or is it somewhat common for a vet to suggest this? 
I saw this thread today (looking ahead at when to do the rabies vaccine) and was so glad I waited and did not do it during surgery. 
By the way, he is doing great after his neuter, like nothing happened. Hardest part is keeping him calm!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

your vet should know better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd say if you stick with this one, YOU will have to be really up on what is best for your dog and advocate for it the way you did this time. If it were me, I'd be looking around to see if there was someone more knowledgeable that you could use. See if you can find a holistic practice.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Buckeyenative (Sep 19, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> It's the long term effects that are of concern , even though they can have immediate reactions as well . If they react at any step , they can react worse the next time. The reason to separate the shots is so that you don't tax the dog's system with two shots. and to be able to tell which shot he is reacting to if he does react. He should be OK in the sense that he didn't react immediately.


I wish I would have read these posts before my appointment yesterday. I took Isabel, who is 16 months old, for her distemper/Parvo & rabies shots. She had a reaction later that night and was back to the vet for IV fluids. What type of long term issues could happen?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Buckeyenative said:


> I wish I would have read these posts before my appointment yesterday. I took Isabel, who is 16 months old, for her distemper/Parvo & rabies shots. She had a reaction later that night and was back to the vet for IV fluids. What type of long term issues could happen?


you don't want to know. http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2009/08/06/treating-adverse-vaccine-reactions-by-jean-dodds-dvm/

Factors that increase risk of adverse events 3 days after vaccination:

• young adult age
• small-breed size
• neutering
• multiple vaccines given per visit
These risks should be communicated to clients


----------



## Buckeyenative (Sep 19, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> you don't want to know. http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2009/08/06/treating-adverse-vaccine-reactions-by-jean-dodds-dvm/
> 
> Factors that increase risk of adverse events 3 days after vaccination:
> 
> ...


Thank you, I hope she doesn't have any more issues related to this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi got very, VERY sick after his 3 year Rabies shot at 4 years old. He had a high fever, was sick for two weeks and cost me $870 in ER vet bills (because, of course, these things never come on when your own vet is open!  And that was without doubling up on vaccines, because I titer for everything else.

Now I have 3 more years to decide what to do the next time. I live in a state where I CAN get a waiver for the Rabies due to an adverse reaction, but that would mean an end to travel to Canada with him. Haven't yet decided what to do.


----------

